# Purina Dairy Goat Chow



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Another feed mix critique... I didn't want to hijack Stacy's thread.

As I'm trying to decide on my milkstand grains, and not wanting to have to hand mix anything, I've come upon 2 basic options. 

1. Have the mill mix up something for me in quantities that I won't be able to use up before a two month time span. OR...

2. Buy the Purina Dairy Goat Chow. I bought a bag to try it, and my impressions are that it has a TON of molasses and that it probably isn't too consistent. I have a friend who uses this, and though our bags look the same on the outside, the contents of them look different...

Thoughts? I'm also wondering, how long has the Purina stuff sat in a warehouse somewhere? Would this be too different from ordering a 2 months' supply of the other mix?


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

First of all let me say that my goats won't eat it.. I don't know, maybe they just see that "Purina" label.. :rofl another thought is, is there someone else around you that has goats that might be interested in splitting an order of your mix? Which is why I started the other thread, I'm tired of mixing stuff myself and have three other people that are willing to try what I come up with.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Billie, Have him mix what you can use and tell him to leave the rest for me.

Paula


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

See? your own little co-op!


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

I had a friend who swore by Purina for her does, but her bucks got stones with it.
I don't like the molasses, way way too much. Plus I can't afford it and it is not available around me.
I believe they may have pelleted feed now. Seems they had several different feeds on display at the Nationals last year. Some of it looked pretty good, but I have not used any. I know I got samples of some of it. I got some samples of their mineral also, my goats won't touch it. I still have it.
Les


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't feed Purina Goat Chow...I don't feed any purina products. 
I get tired of mixing grain to but my girls are doing wonderfully on it and I'm afraid to change! I wish the elevator would only mix up about 300lbs at a time but I believe its 1200. GAH! lol


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey, that' better than mine, which requires a full TON to mix a custom feed.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your input! Paula, I PMed you about that. Let me know, and I will go ahead and order 1000 pounds (or more depending on what you need now.) Les, I was wondering about the boys, since it doesn't have an ingredients list and don't imagine they put AC in it. I opened this bag of Purina stuff and was blown away by the molasses smell and that everything stuck together. My girls think they're eating dessert, but I don't want to stick with this!! And yeah, at over $12 a bag, the price stinks, too.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

years ago I used Purina but the inconsistancy and then they were mixing in all sorts of crapola I would never ever use Purina anything.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

It is very inconsistant, way too pricey, and my goats didn't like it at all. Haven't tried any in years and don't plan to.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

The only time I ever lost a doe to getting into extra grain, it was Purina Goat Chow, and she didn't get that much. I quit feeding it after that batch was gone. I never fed it full strength either - it was mixed with dry COB. I still get a couple things made by Purina Mils, but it's the Grainland dry COB, crimped oats and cracked corn. I checked the price on Goat Chow the other day and they were asking $18 a bag for it. The dairy goat pellets at the same feed store are only $13 a bag and aren't loaded with molasses, so I feed that mixed with corn, oats and BOSS. Kathie


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

There is a woman locally, Grade A Dairy that lost 400 does to Purina...won in court and everything  scrary stuff, I won't feed Purina, anything to any of my animals.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess I don't think that Purina Goat Chow is that bad. Afterall, I had several ADGA Top Ten Breed Leaders that I fed it to. 

I no longer feed it due to price however. 

Sara


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

mamatomany said:


> There is a woman locally, Grade A Dairy that lost 400 does to Purina...won in court and everything  scrary stuff, I won't feed Purina, anything to any of my animals.


Did they do tests to make sure it was Purina? If so, that is scary.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

When I moved here, the only goat feed I could find locally was Purina. Off and on I had some really bad years with my animals. When the price went up to a new high, DH found a co-op 60 miles away that had a dairy lactation pellet at almost 1/2 the price. We get several months supply at a time and the goats love it, we have had great results with healthy aniimals and I won't ever feed Purina again. Price and not so sure about the healthy aspect of it. Plus some bags seemed to be loaded with molasses and others seemed dry. Purely anecdotal but I love the dairy lactation pellets we have been using for the past year.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Faithful Crown Nubians said:


> mamatomany said:
> 
> 
> > There is a woman locally, Grade A Dairy that lost 400 does to Purina...won in court and everything  scrary stuff, I won't feed Purina, anything to any of my animals.
> ...


Yes they sure did...at first they denied it, and then further investigation, law suits, and the lady won.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WEll my main reason for not using purina was because at the time they used chicken feathers and what ever in the mix. UGGGG


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If the local lactation pellets come from the coop in Bryan they also killed off a bunch of dairy goats, lost a suit to it also, for taking it upon themselves to take out some minerals (copper) in what was originally her custom mix....and add things that they knew better than her that the goats didn't need. She had the feed tested, found out they changed it on purpose. She was a member of our club when this all went down. Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

When I was in East Texas I fed Evergreen DoeLac. Can't seem to find that anymore. Started having a problem getting it because the feed dealer said the minimum order had gone up a lot. But I could still get it when we moved. My memory is foggy but I thought they had a mill in Texas at that time. 
Tried Nutrena since it is local but the goats would not eat it. Getting good feed is not always easy.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

The lac pellets that we get at the Co-op in Bryan isnt a custom goat mix it is a dairy pellet for cattle. They must not make the goat one anymore, or it was her private blend that she bought by the ton.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am pretty sure it originated as her custom mix. 

The key though, is that you are feeding alfalfa, not just grass hays. Vicki


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah our goats get coastal hay but also they get 2:1 alfalfa pellets to lac pellets. We dont consider the lac pellets to be a total feed. Oh, we have also added BOSS for those of our does that struggle to maintain weight when milking. Boy am I popular with them now LOL


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I am pretty sure it originated as her custom mix.


Are we talking Split Creek Farms, Anderson, South Carolina?


----------



## luvmygoats3 (Jan 12, 2009)

has anyone ever used Blue Seal brand premium dairy goat pellets?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No Linda it's a local Texas dairy gal. Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

We actually looked @ visiting Split Creek Farm last time we were in SC... bought some of their yummy cheese at a shop in Charleston.


----------

